# Last one out and feeling empty



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Wife and I are 55 and 54 respectively. We have a son who is 29 and daughter who is 27. My son has a good job and has been out of the house for almost 2 years. He lives about 3 miles away. My daughter has been living home with us since she got back from 
college 6 years ago. She has recently finished grad school and is working two jobs to pay her loans and other bills. Well she has finally saved enough money and gotten her bills under control and today we moved her into an apartment she will be sharing with another young lady she works with.

Although I know this is what she wanted to do and really something she needed to do at her age I suddenly feel so empty. I remembering feeling this way when we brought her to college but I always figured she would be back. I know now at her age that this was the last time she will likely be living under our roof with us. She is only living a few miles from us also so I know that distance is not a problem but I'm already feeling like I'm going to miss the day to day contact. I know all this is a normal part of the way life should be as all children need to grow up and out but I guess I just didn't think this would hit me so hard. I was happy for her when she decided she could swing moving out as I know she was frustrated still being home as most of her friends were on their own or even getting married but I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself now. 

If anyone's gone thought his or has some words of advice I'd appreciate hearing them. It just felt good to vent a little.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Texting is your friend. I exchange about 50 texts a day with my college attending daughter a few hours away. We have our own emoji dictionary....

Longer term I don't know. If you're worrying about your child six miles away be thankful she's not planning on an overseas career (both of mine are as they're dual citizens like me, USA and EU) or worse, planning for something like Doctors Without Borders (my younger one)... 

I moved away from my birth country to the USA and stayed here. I know my parents would have liked me to return to Europe after school but they knew that here is where the action is for my field of study and work. I will see the same most likely for my girls. Be thankful your children are nearby and that you have such a wonderful relationship with them. 

Thirty years ago it was a letter or phone call once in a while. Today there's no borders any more. Skype, texts, blogs, social media, etc are all tools to use to stay in touch.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

What is your marriage like? How much time do you spend with your wife every week?


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

turnera said:


> What is your marriage like? How much time do you spend with your wife every week?


My wife and I enjoy each other's company. We pretty much do a date night every Saturday and are together most evenings.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe you need to reinvigorate your marriage. Sounds like a pattern, and enjoying new things with your wife will help you refocus your attention to where it should be - on your wife.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Naked Saturday!!!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I lived 2000 miles away from my dad in the last number of years of his life and we were thick as thieves. So thick that when he was hospitalized suddenly with advanced cancer I realized that if I lost him right there there was nothing I'd have wished I'd said. We talked and texted all the time and everything that needed to be said had been said. Thankfully he hung on another 3 years with something that has an expected life span of 2 months, and that was cake icing. Use whatever communication your daughter uses with her friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

SoxFan said:


> Wife and I are 55 and 54 respectively. We have a son who is 29 and daughter who is 27. My son has a good job and has been out of the house for almost 2 years. He lives about 3 miles away. My daughter has been living home with us since she got back from
> college 6 years ago. She has recently finished grad school and is working two jobs to pay her loans and other bills. Well she has finally saved enough money and gotten her bills under control and today we moved her into an apartment she will be sharing with another young lady she works with.
> 
> Although I know this is what she wanted to do and really something she needed to do at her age I suddenly feel so empty. I remembering feeling this way when we brought her to college but I always figured she would be back. I know now at her age that this was the last time she will likely be living under our roof with us. She is only living a few miles from us also so I know that distance is not a problem but I'm already feeling like I'm going to miss the day to day contact. I know all this is a normal part of the way life should be as all children need to grow up and out but I guess I just didn't think this would hit me so hard. I was happy for her when she decided she could swing moving out as I know she was frustrated still being home as most of her friends were on their own or even getting married but I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself now.
> ...


We are opposites lol. I can't wait to just hang, bang, travel, and live the high life with my wife. We have 8 more years until the youngest is off to college then we are selling the big house buying a small 2 bedroom and will spend gobs of money travelling.

I can't wait!! Once mine hit 18 go fly little birdies fly away start your own little nest.

I say focus on the wife!! Go live your kids are grown  sounds like you live through them a little bit to me .


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Re-"christen" all the rooms in the house.


----------

